# My Axolotls



## Grin (Feb 6, 2013)

Majority of these were taken with my phone, but still nice looking :3
Been raising a small group of 12 since eggs. Recently just rehomed 7 of them and this is what i'm left with.
Really enjoy working with these guys and they grow super fast.

Axolotl Eggs by PorcelainGrin, on Flickr



DSCN4526 by PorcelainGrin, on Flickr


Untitled by PorcelainGrin, on Flickr



Untitled by PorcelainGrin, on Flickr



Untitled by PorcelainGrin, on Flickr​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Meezerkoko (Feb 6, 2013)

Wow those are beautiful!  I love the different colors.  Lovely!


----------



## Formerphobe (Feb 6, 2013)

Oh, you are an enabler!  Fascinating creatures! I kept these years ago and recently had someone offer some to me for free.  I declined, but seeing your pics makes me rethink my decision.  LOL  Thanks for sharing!  Love the growth sequence.


----------



## Shrike (Feb 6, 2013)

Cool!  When I was in grad school the biology department maintained a breeding colony for research purposes.  It seems its been moved from Indiana University to the University of Kentucky (not sure why) but I'm glad to see effort is ongoing.  Here's the parent site for for the project:

http://www.ambystoma.org/

There's a pretty cool promo video for the colony on the home page.


----------



## Grin (Feb 6, 2013)

Formerphobe said:


> Oh, you are an enabler!  Fascinating creatures! I kept these years ago and recently had someone offer some to me for free.  I declined, but seeing your pics makes me rethink my decision.  LOL  Thanks for sharing!  Love the growth sequence.


Thanks!
Should of taken up the offer, these guys are interesting. 
These guys are around 4" now and will possibly lay around the end of summer.
If you you don't have any by then i'll notify you 

I' going to keep this updated as they grow.

---------- Post added 02-06-2013 at 11:31 AM ----------




Shrike said:


> Cool!  When I was in grad school the biology department maintained a breeding colony for research purposes.  It seems its been moved from Indiana University to the University of Kentucky (not sure why) but I'm glad to see effort is ongoing.  Here's the parent site for for the project:
> 
> http://www.ambystoma.org/
> 
> There's a pretty cool promo video for the colony on the home page.


Thanks for sharing 
Video is interesting. Looks like they're taken care of well. Nice fluffy gills.
The information they offer on there is well worth reading as well, still working my way through the site.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BrettG (Feb 9, 2013)

Oh I love your axolotls!
such cool animals. Looking forward to updates 

-Kelly


----------



## bugmankeith (Feb 10, 2013)

I wish there was a way to safely make them turn to land adults, most that do die months later for no reason.


----------



## lizardminion (Feb 10, 2013)

Those are so cool- the variety is amazing!
Axolotls, along with betta fish, are the only aquatic vertebrates I would actually want to keep.


----------



## Grin (Feb 10, 2013)

bugmankeith said:


> I wish there was a way to safely make them turn to land adults, most that do die months later for no reason.


Meh, i really like them aquatic. They just look so funny without no gills and morphed, almost look like a pruned toe.

---------- Post added 02-10-2013 at 02:41 PM ----------




lizardminion said:


> Those are so cool- the variety is amazing!
> Axolotls, along with betta fish, are the only aquatic vertebrates I would actually want to keep.


Pretty much how i am too, although i really like mudpuppies and sirens. If olms could be kept in captivity they would make an awesome display.


----------



## Grin (Feb 12, 2013)

I was able to get some nice pictures of the young ones.


DSCN4988 by PorcelainGrin, on Flickr


DSCN4987 by PorcelainGrin, on Flickr


DSCN4976 by PorcelainGrin, on Flickr


DSCN4973 by PorcelainGrin, on Flickr


DSCN4964 by PorcelainGrin, on Flickr


DSCN4959 by PorcelainGrin, on Flickr


Picked up some new additions from a member.
These guys are stunning. Working on the tank for them and should have plants in soon.


DSCN4919 by PorcelainGrin, on Flickr


DSCN4904 by PorcelainGrin, on Flickr


DSCN4906 by PorcelainGrin, on Flickr​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zonbonzovi (Feb 12, 2013)

Sniff:cry:

Jem needs a diet...kind of a food thief.

I'm glad you like them and was very happy to find someone who would appreciate them as I did.  Good luck with them and please do post an update when your tank is ready to go


----------



## Grin (Feb 12, 2013)

zonbonzovi said:


> Sniff:cry:
> 
> Jem needs a diet...kind of a food thief.
> 
> I'm glad you like them and was very happy to find someone who would appreciate them as I did.  Good luck with them and please do post an update when your tank is ready to go



Better bigger then skinny.
I've seen some starved looking axolotls and it's pretty gross.
I believe it's El Jefe that i caught today with his bottom hanging out of the food dish.
I got the 2 bigger ones in the tank thats been cycling and tested everyday. 
I'll be working on the 45 gal and resealing it to get it ready.
Special Ed is awesome and very active as well. I'll be putting him in his own tank so he's able to regenerate. Once the younger axolotls reach close to his size i'll try regrouping him with them.


----------



## Shrike (Feb 13, 2013)

Jem.  That's a truly outrageous axolotl.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FearNot (Feb 22, 2013)

These guys are beautiful! Mind if I message you with a few questions sometime? I've been thinking about getting a couple but Im not certain how difficult they are to care for


----------



## Grin (Feb 23, 2013)

FearNot said:


> These guys are beautiful! Mind if I message you with a few questions sometime? I've been thinking about getting a couple but Im not certain how difficult they are to care for


Go right ahead.
It might seem like a bit much at first when they're young, but things get easier as they get older.
It's a daily routine for me.

Also check out Caudata.org, really great forum community.


----------



## Grin (Mar 3, 2013)

DSC_0157 by PorcelainGrin, on Flickr


DSC_0153 by PorcelainGrin, on Flickr


DSC_0139 by PorcelainGrin, on Flickr


DSC_0127 by PorcelainGrin, on Flickr


DSC_0119 by PorcelainGrin, on Flickr


DSC_0116 by PorcelainGrin, on Flickr​

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Shrike (Mar 4, 2013)

DSC_0127 by PorcelainGrin, on Flickr

I love your black axolotl's expression.  Amphibian charisma.  Nice pictures!


----------



## scavare (Mar 5, 2013)

So cute. If you happen to be selling any, let me know! I've wanted one for quite a while.


----------



## PrettyHate (Mar 8, 2013)

I was lusting over the pictures when my fiance walked by, looked at my monitor and said "Dont even think about it" and walked away. 

These are awesome. I am especially digging the brown/grey speckled guys!


----------



## arachnofab (Mar 13, 2013)

These are adorable! Ever since I've found out about them I wanted to find one - these are the neatest creatures! Beautiful collection btw ! ! !


----------



## Grin (Mar 14, 2013)

scavare said:


> So cute. If you happen to be selling any, let me know! I've wanted one for quite a while.


I don't at the moment, but any future eggs will possibly be updated here.

---------- Post added 03-13-2013 at 11:07 PM ----------




PrettyHate said:


> I was lusting over the pictures when my fiance walked by, looked at my monitor and said "Dont even think about it" and walked away.
> 
> These are awesome. I am especially digging the brown/grey speckled guys!


My husband told me no other animals and i can keep all the arachnids i want.
But i believe he secretly likes them cause i catch him staring or messing with them.

Surprisingly, the wildtypes are the cheapest and not as popular as the albinos or whites.
But i find the spots and color more appealing as well.

---------- Post added 03-13-2013 at 11:08 PM ----------




arachnofab said:


> These are adorable! Ever since I've found out about them I wanted to find one - these are the neatest creatures! Beautiful collection btw ! ! !


Thanks! They're very amusing and i never get bored of them.

---------- Post added 03-13-2013 at 11:09 PM ----------




Shrike said:


> DSC_0127 by PorcelainGrin, on Flickr
> 
> I love your black axolotl's expression.  Amphibian charisma.  Nice pictures!


You''d possibly like their "yawns", i find it very adorable.


----------

